# Gun Show Milton?



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Is there a gun show in Milton this weekend?

Ted


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes! thumbup:Today) Sat. & Sunday!


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

Hey 90 at kmart. Directly across the road is old bagdad hwy. It is in the building there next to the old DMV


----------



## Kascus (Dec 27, 2008)

There is more info on it in today's paper in the classified section / sporting goods.


----------



## usouthnurse (Jun 28, 2009)

It was pretty small, had some ok prices but nothing great


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I only saw one thing that I wanted, but it was priced high. No takers on the two items I brought to sell/trade. I ended up with a couple of 10mm mags at a decent price, but that was the extent of my purchases.


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Today was the fist time I have been to it. I did not think it was too bad for a tiny show.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

what time is it open till tomorrow


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

ONLY THING I GOT OUT OF THE SHOW TODAY WAS

i had a (i thought i had ) a swiss K11 but was told it was a G11, full size rifle (long)

the guy said he does a lot of shows and has only seen 2 not counting mine, said i might want to research IT more as it was more rare then the K11 , that info was as good as finding a deal on a gun, 

found out only 5000 made 1912 1889/96 gewwhr 89/96

other then that didn't see any good deals and it was a little hot inside.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Not bad for a small show. I sold a couple of guns at the price I wanted.
I saw a few things that I had to talk myself out of - a nice S&W 686 for $500 and a Ruger Security 6 for $500. The 686 wasn't a bad price but the Ruger was way out of line. Saw a good deal on a Colt Match Target .22 pistol for I believe around $650. The guy had it marked as a 2nd series but it was a 3rd.
Best prices I saw were at the tables to the far left against the wall. The guy had new S&W 642s for $399 and they were the no-lock version.
My son-in-law got cards from a couple of dealers that had good prices on S&W M&P 15-22s. He's wanting to get one soon.
It wasn't a bad way to spend a Saturday morning. I didn't attend the one at the fairgrounds last weekend. Just didn't want to drive the 25 miles from my house.
For those that have posted on here that they were looking to buy a Marlin 336, I saw several used ones at the show. Didn't get prices.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

the one last weekend at the fairgrounds in Pensacola was the busiest i have seen it in the past 5 shows,

i sold 2 bought 3 and left with the same amount of money i went in with....now that was a switch


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

*Milton gun show*

Yes the gun show last week in Pensacola was a jammed packed one and the parking lots slamp full, full enough to make me pass and attend the one in MIlton, which was also a full one, but a good one.
Was looking for Thompson Center caplock and didn't see one, maybe next time:thumbup:
Guess next time I will fight the crowds and get in line with the rest of us:no::no::no::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: and talk about the good old days:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Best deal I saw today was a complete Rock River lower w/a 2 stage trigger for $350 and. RRA stripped receiver for $150, other than than not much in deals.


----------



## knot enough (Mar 8, 2008)

*Springfield GI*

I'm looking for a Springfield GI 1911.....did anyone happen to see one there? thanks.


----------



## sureline (Oct 19, 2007)

It was ok the only thing i found was a metal sks mag, was hopping to find a can or two ammo.


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Good show! Hope tommrow is better!!! Lots of people early, then it thined out when the football games came on.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

missed a few deals and saw 1 killer deal someone picked up what looked like a mas 49 in 308 for a 100 bucks


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah that was a awesome deal! Walked right by my table while I talking to someone darn it!!


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Good to meet some PFF members today!


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

What's the protocol on selling without a table at a gun show. I've been at gun shows before where people walk around with signs on their rifle barrels. Is that cool here? What about a handgun? Just wondering.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes, - both are fine. Many make up signs - but if you walk around with something, people will ask if you are selling/trading.


----------

